# Seachem Group Buy



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok, I'm gonna place an order to DT Pets for some ferts later tonight... If anyone wants to jump in to the order, let me know... Actual price and shipping cost info are below... Will take orders until 6pm EST... And payment is via paypal... We can talk about the pick-up later  Thanks!

So here's their availability and prices online at www.dtpetsupplies.com:

Seachem Flourish Excel 
2L - $22.99
4L - $42.99

Seachem Flourish Trace 
2L - $22.99

Seachem Flourish Comprehensive
4L - $42.99

For shipping, the following applies per volume and quantity of your order/s: 
- 2L order is $4 (+$2 for every additional 2L)
- 4L order is $6 (+$4 for every additional 4L)
- For mixed 2L/4L (or vice versa) order, it's $3 for every additional...

Thanks!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Wish I'd seen this last night - I'd have gotten the Excel 4L and maybe some Trace... darn. Was off eating dinner w/family for Father's day... oh well. Maybe next time!


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Actually, I ended up buying the ferts from Big Al's... They currently offer FREE shipping for orders $75 and up! So I got me some 11 500ml bottles of Seachem ferts


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

khanzer22 said:


> Actually, I ended up buying the ferts from Big Al's... They currently offer FREE shipping for orders $75 and up! So I got me some 11 500ml bottles of Seachem ferts


Hmm, I might have to go look there for some lights... I want to put something brighter over that 20gal guppy tank so the Lud. inclinata 'Cuba' can grow better... shall have to go ponder that...


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

I know you want to buy a new light, so why think about it?! Go for it!


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey Khanzer, 

Do you have any spare Trace or Iron among the 11 bottles you bought? If so, can I buy them from you? 

thanks,


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Riverboa said:


> Hey Khanzer,
> 
> Do you have any spare Trace or Iron among the 11 bottles you bought? If so, can I buy them from you?
> 
> thanks,


Yes I do! I can spare 1 500ml Trace to you  I'll let you know when the package arrived, it's already in transit since yesterday...

If this ALL Seachem ferts go well, I might order again in 2-3 mos. time so I'll post another group buy thread, or better yet, just update this thread by then... Or if anyone is ordering sooner, let me know! LOL


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

See, the thing about me is that I always want a new light. And if I bought one every time I wanted one, I'd have a bunch of really nice aquariums and have nothing but dust bunnies in my bank account. 

That said, I totally caved and ordered one. Got a Coralife 1x65w PC Freshwater Aqualight on the way... figure over the 20g that'll give me 3.25wpg and if the Lud. cuba can't grow in that much light, I don't want it anymore.  Meanwhile I'm sure my Lud. repens x arcuata will grow up out the top of the tank or something :mrgreen:

Also ordered a gallon of Excel and half-gallon of Trace from DT while I was racking up the bills 

Anyone want to do a group order of plants from AquaBotanic while I'm splurging?


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Do you have their plant stocklist? Or just go online?

I'm still on the lookout for 2 inline needle valves, maybe I'll check their site and see if they have it


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I was just going to order off the site, but I hear it's closing soon-ish so I want to snag some of the harder-to-find plants. That Nesea 'Gold' is cool...

LMK if you want in on the order


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Blah! I need some new trace as well, my CSM+B is about 2 months from running out (if I decide to start dosing properly).

John, can you log onto the chat sometime?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Zapins said:


> Blah! I need some new trace as well, my CSM+B is about 2 months from running out (if I decide to start dosing properly).


Pfft, proper dosing is for squares. Just throw some ferts in there every now and then, eyeball measuring it and all that, and everything's good


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey, hey, hey, what's the bashing all about, huh?! You might hurt some other peep's feelings ya know! :spy: LOL


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

lol, is that a tear in your eye I see John?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Awww, I mean no harm by it. Sorry if I hurt your feelings, John. :biggrin:

...if it makes you feel any better, I'm the biggest square of all time. Except I still never measure ferts.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

No tears, I just sniffed LOL 

I do measure dry ferts (by digital scale) for my liquid fert bottles but when it comes to dosing, I just pour them and stop when I feel to


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

khanzer22 said:


> I do measure dry ferts (by digital scale) for my liquid fert bottles but when it comes to dosing, I just pour them and stop when I feel to


Well, see, that's different. It's good to know how much powder went into the bottle (not that I measure that, either). But as to how much of the bottle goes into the tank, well, that's all about guesstimation


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Yep! 

BTW, my order from Big Al's arrived today! Now I'm all set, I can now commence my Seachem ferts experiment 

Riverboa, I have the spare Trace for you so let me know your sched so we could meet in Norwalk or better yet, I'll just drop it off to your place so I could also check/see your tanks


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Good luck  Hope the Seachem trial goes well  We'll all be watching with bated breath.... or not, since if we all try to bate our breaths for that long we'll probably faint, but you get the point.

Also hoping my new light from BA's shows up in the next day or two, 'cause then I have an excuse to mess around with rescaping and such. Any excuse to shuffle plants around and all that jazz... :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks Khanzer. PM'ed.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Mwahaha, my light has arrived! Which means tomorrow's project = plugging it in and upping production of plant mass in ye olde guppy-tank.

Meanwhile, apparently Bridgeport got decimated by some quasi-tornadic winds and all today. I don't think any of us live there specifically, but is everyone who lives in the surrounding towns okay?


----------



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey Amanda!

I just joined up, I think you know who this is. The storm got blown way out of proportion. I just lost my cable and internet access for most of the day. See around.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

It was confirmed that it was a tornado that landed in Bridgeport area yesterday O.O... 

Nice to see you here AlienDeadBody... Who are you again???


----------



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Jun 25, 2010)

Hello Khanzer22,

I just joined this forum based on a recommendation from asukawashere or as I know her Amanda. We are friends from college. I had been dealing with a bit of trouble reaching her between the storm and a computer virus. I already did my meet and greet over at the newbies area. Sorry to intrude on your plant club thread. I hope to get to know you and all other Connecticut members of APC in time. Take care!

-DeadAlienBody


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

You didn't intrude after all! All CTians are welcome  Hope we could meet you in person on our next plant club meeting in July... Welcome to APC!


----------



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Jun 25, 2010)

Thank you for the warm welcome Khanzer22! I will be sure to look into the plant club activities as I become acclimated to APC.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey Bruno! Welcome to APC... now we need to get you a fishtank. Go shopping at tag sales, find a nice-looking used one and I'll help you set it up. Then you can come prowling around the state for plantey things for it with the rest of our merry band of aquatic plant nuts.

Was worried about whether you got hit badly by the storm, and looked up the area with the tornado on the map, apparently it's clear on the other side of Bpt. from you. Good to hear nothing terrible happened at your place, though  Was trying to send you an email to see if you were okay, but SHU's email server is down (probably for the same reason as everything else). 

---------

Aaaand, in general news, my new light is now set up over the guppy tank. Now I just need to cross my fingers and hope the Ludwigia 'Cuba' likes it. Also need to cross fingers and hope I set the digital timer correctly. Shifted the old light from that tank on top of the endlers' tank, and hauled a 96w, 10,000k PC fixture from storage for the 29gal with the plecos & sparkling gouramies (it'll eventually go over the 4gal bow when I set that up, but in the mean time, I figure it'll give the 29 a little boost in lighting... maybe by then I'll have a 30" light to stick over that tank. I stuck a little jar with some emersed stems of Kawag' under the 6" overhang of the light :mrgreen: figured I'd get some mileage out of it.

Dad pointed out today that from the neighbors' houses, it probably looks like we're growing pot in the basement or something, lol. A bunch of bright plant lights on at weird hours of the day, cars driving up and taking off a few hours later, weird girl bringing little baggies of plants in and out all the time.... yeah. Nothing suspicious about that. Oh well. At least we know if they call the cops, they won't find anything illicit. After all, marijuana is useless - it doesn't grow aquatically! :mrgreen:


----------



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Jun 25, 2010)

Amanda, you may not recall but I already own 20 plus year old 10 gallon tank that I unfortunately kept goldfish in. You scorned me for that bit of idiocy and I probably would have deserved it if I wasn't only a kid and didn't know any better. 

I am not sure how sincere you are about assisting me with the tank set up because it's going to be a pain. I have a possibly functioning filter, cover with fluorescent light, plastic plants, and substrate which consists of a myriad of cheap pebbles and marbles. 

You along with anyone else reading this will pickup on the fact that I am clueless about fish keeping and aquatic plants but I have the best of intentions. I want to learn so long as I have a chance to stumble every now and again. With that said, I am hoping to make friends here and I don't mean to come off as a douche.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Lol, I thought you would have gotten rid of the old goldfish tank by now, but we can use that if it still holds water... for now, why don't you try cleaning all the dust and dirt from over the years out of it, and then dry it off so we can take a look at the seals. 

The plastic plants are useless in a live planted tank, and I can give you some Turface to use as a gravel instead of what your have... the spaces between marbles are too big for plant roots to anchor well  If your filter doesn't work, I'll give you a box filter that'll take care of a 10-gal easily, you can get an air pump for it new for $8 or at a tag sale for a buck or two. I can supply you with some male guppies - they're pretty, colorful, easy to keep, and (unlike their female counterparts) don't have babies every month. o.0' Very forgiving fish if you're not used to the hobby, and don't need more than a few gallons of space if you're not breeding them. 

Only thing that might be a little pricey is a new light... at the very least, your current one will need a new bulb. If you can find a working, used incandescent fixture at a tag sale or on craigslist, that might be best - a 2-bulb incandescent can have 2 daylight CFL bulbs swapped into it and supply enough light to the tank. Otherwise you'll be stuck with low-light plants and those are limited in selection (and usually more expensive, since they grow slowly). I have a few 1-bulb incandescents, but that won't be much light.

Does your tank have a clear glass cover of some sort? It would be helpful in keeping the fish from jumping. If not, you can get one in my next order, it's only about $10 for a 10-gal tank size.


----------



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow! You are leaving me speechless. Thanks for all the help Amanda. First, the cover that I have is made of black plastic and should be functional though it hasn't been turned on since the late 90's or early 2000's. As for everything else it would require just a bit of time and planning on our part to figure out. I am looking forward to this little project! I will be forever indebted to your kindness.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

No problem! Say, by any chance are you any good at electrical wiring? We could get you a nice retrofit kit to put t5 or PCFL plant bulbs in the light you already have... 

Personally, I don't like the black plastic hoods... they break easily, and the clear acrylic part tends to fog. I'll buy a lot of used and makeshift things for a tank setup, but a nice hinged glass lid is one thing I'm picky about having, especially for a planted tank.


----------



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Jun 25, 2010)

No, I haven't been near any kind of electrical wiring since I took a trade class in my freshman year of high school, but I'm definately picking up on your enthusiasm to see this plan materialize. I've sent you an email to work out some of the finer details in our progress. 

As for the hood, I am beholden to a very low budget, so whatever I can salvage from my old set up I would like to keep. I should add though, over the years we cut a lot of the back part of the cover away to fit the equipment. Oh and I just remembered, I still have what should be an air pump (that's the dealie that creates bubbles in the water right?).


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey guys, just want to give you all a heads up that I might buy some Excel in the next week or two... I'll update the list and prices in the next day or two... Thanks and have a happy July 4th


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Glutaradehyde!


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'd like to try that (Metricide) but I'm just too scared to have it around the house with the little kid  I'll prolly give it a whirl when my daughter is a little old enough to know what not to open/touch...


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Okay, now I'm curious - what on Earth does Metricide do for an aquarium? Isn't it usually used as a sterilizer - i.e. something you don't want in a tank? The "-cide" at the end of it is enough to make me wary...

As for the kid, two words: childproof caps. Best to use the chemicals now, when she's not yet old enough to figure out how to open them up when you're not looking 

I'd jump in on the excel order, but I think I'm set with ferts for now, as soon as the post office decides to stop holding the mail from my vacation and forks over my boxes.  On the other hand, I'm planning to place that Aqua Botanic order this weekend (if I can total over $50 it'll ship free) so if anyone wants in, PM me a list of what you want and we'll make arrangements.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi asukawashere,

Glutaradehyde is the active ingredient in Excel. Since I used Excel both for a carbon supplement and for its' algaecide properties at 2X daily strength I started looking for alternatives. Here is a link that will answer most of your questions.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

asukawashere said:


> Okay, now I'm curious - what on Earth does Metricide do for an aquarium? Isn't it usually used as a sterilizer - i.e. something you don't want in a tank? The "-cide" at the end of it is enough to make me wary...


Yep, it is... Most hobbyist use this to substitute excel... Here's the MSDS (http://www2.mooremedical.com/downloads/36050.pdf) of it...

I just don't want this kind of chemicals (really strong/hazardous) in our house, just uncomfortable specially if you have a little one (paranoid?!)  So I'm good with Excel for now hehe

I'll pass on the AB order, already have the stuff I'm looking for tha past weeks...


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Huh. Go figure. I might have to look into getting some of this stuff...

Actually, I was just poking through the top chamber of my pond an hour ago, where I'm currently growing a crop of Najas guadalupensis, and thinking to myself that it'd be nice if excel were cheap enough for me to dose it out there to get rid of the hair algae it tends to accumulate. Maybe this is a good solution. I'm not inclined to try it in the indoor tanks b/c my brother is asthmatic, but outdoors in the pond I bet it'd be useful... hmmm.

I figure with the sheer quantity of toxic pigments used in the watercolors I paint with (which include cadmium, cobalt, pthalocyanine, and many others), one more bottle of hazardous chems is no biggie. 

Thanks for the info, both of you, and for that useful link, Seattle.  Now I've just got to go track some of this stuff down (internet shopping is a wonderful thing).


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Go for Metricide 14 only... You can buy it cheap (sometimes on sale) on dealmed.com...


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Im not seeing your trade off Khanzer, even if your daughter gets into the excel, side effects will be the same. Check the MSDS on Excel. Do they still make those Mr. Uck stickers?


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Like I said, I'm just too anxious (paranoid) trying that one out with the small kiddo around the house... So, it's me who has the problem LOL And yes, I've read Excel's MSDS and I agree they both have same side effects though I'd rather prefer the weaker concentration rather than the higher one if ever my daughter, knock on the wood, get her hands on the bottle... 

But I'm open to suggestions and ideas on how to use/keep Metricide hazard-free for everyone ... I just read a thread about puncturing a hole to the bottle cap, to keep metricide sealed, and putting in tubes and just using syringe to draw out the liquid... I might try that and do a DIY experiment with my remaining Excel 1/2 gal bottle and see how it goes...


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I still think a childproof cap would be enough to protect her, but that's just my opinion... I don't have kids, admittedly, but I practically half-raised my brother, given that he's 10 years younger. And two sisters inbetween us... haven't managed to poison any of them (yet)! :mrgreen:


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi K,

Maybe another member can keep the Glut at their place and it is mixed up as needed.



> The concentration of glutaraldehyde in Excel is 1.5%. The 1 liter 50% concentration will allow me to make 33.333 liters of 1.5% glutaraldehyde at a cost of $1.657 per liter.


BTW, that included freight!


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hmmm, good idea SA, thanks... We'll talk about this on our club meeting this month...

Another solution I just figured out is to go forward with our project this year, buy a shed!!! So I could store my aquarium stuff in there too aside from the mower, garden/power tools...


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree, that's a great idea.  

And khanzer, I think a shed is a wonderful solution  You can store all sorts of things in a shed, and even lock it up when you're not using it to keep your daughter safe. 
(Personally, I want to build a heated greenhouse where I can grow plants in the sun all year, but Dad isn't too keen on the idea. Something about practical concerns and inflating the electrical bill even more than I already do... I did offer to pay for it, but he's just stubborn like that. )


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Yep, working on it with the wife (talking it out)... So soon, we'll have a shed


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi khanzer22,

LOL! I have heard of our hobby leading to a "Fish Room" in the past.....but this is the first time I think it has lead to a "Fish Shed"!!!!


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

LOL, you are right! I've heard of 'fish garage room' but not 'fish shed'...

I guess my motto is: If you're 110% dedicated to the hobby, you have to be resourceful! So if you can't have a fish room, don't have a garage, use a shed haha...


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

You could always invade the basement  Significant others don't usually care what you put down there. :mrgreen:


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

I wish I could but I tiled the basement (last year) so that I could setup my 'soon-to-be' Home Entertainment System room / playroom (me and the kid) haha... So, only the 120gal tank is allowed when we clean/clear out the basement... Too many plans/projects, huh?! That's what you get owning a home, it never ends!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't even own my home and I still get caught up in all the projects and planning and whatnot. 

Still, just wait 'til your kid grows up  There's another term for offspring in my household: _Free Labor_. :mrgreen:


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

You'll know what I mean when that time comes 

Haha, your the eldest so you get the advantage!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

khanzer22 said:


> You'll know what I mean when that time comes
> 
> Haha, your the eldest so you get the advantage!


You assume that I'll ever make enough money as a starving artist that I'll someday end up buying a home :mrgreen:

And being older just means I'm more likely to get commandeered for the messy jobs or ones involving heavy lifting, planning, or driving. Or tree-shopping. Oh, the tree shopping.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey, no one knows what future lies ahead of them so you'll never know


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

XD Perhaps, but I'm an incurable pessimist.

BTW, any idea if we're having a club meeting this weekend? I sent a PM to Michael the other day but haven't yet gotten a response...


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmmm... would people be interested in a group buy on peristaltic pumps? I've wanted to get some for years but I have never had the cash to buy them on my own.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm interested, depending on the pump's price ... Would like to try and make a DIY autodoser for my 37gal tank...


----------

